

What Life Leaves Behind - cluiggi
http://seedmagazine.com/content/article/what_life_leaves_behind/

======
cluiggi
The search for life beyond our pale blue dot is fraught with false positives
and dashed hopes. Will the chemical and mineral fingerprints of Earthly
organisms apply on other worlds?

